# Pine Bluff Coal N Scale Coffee Table RR



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I designed this in SCARM for a friend of mine who wanted to have a small (2'x4' ish) coffee table with a layout in it. He originally wanted to go with Z scale so he could have 2 trains running at the same time for when he entertained guests but decided to go with N scale so they could see it better, could have a small town, and he could have a little fun switching. 

So I came up with this track plan from the interwebz and designed a small coal mining RR around it. The buildings are labeled correct, but not all the sizes are correct. Some buildings I just couldn't find models of that I liked so I laid out some general floor space in reserve for them later. 

The DQ I'm sure I can find somewhere.
The Diner I was going to either use an old 50's diner or a converted passenger car diner. 
The Fuel Stop I was most likely going to custom build as a special gift for him and would include a couple fueling lanes for trucks and a set of model CAT scales for weighing if needed. 
The Truck Shop would be a kitbashed or modded old, single bay truck repair shop for minor repairs of dump trucks servicing the coal pick dump.
The Post Office is a must since that is where he works. 
And the Quonset hut was a just because thing. No real purpose. 
The Coal Depot is a kit I found online, and I would modify a feeder from the mountain into it.
The coal dump would have to be scratch built, 50s era style so the size is approx.
The Yard Office might be a tower used to over watch the coal dump and the engine house.
The Engine House is a modern metal building from Walthers.
The Passenger Station was another kit i found online that I liked and fit. Not sure if it really fits the theme, but might be nice anyways to give him an excuse to run a small passenger train around the loop once in a while. 

The black lines are paved roads and are approx.
Not drawn is a gravel road from the tower to the engine house that would also have a small gravel parking lot. 
The 3D image shows the road going slightly under the rails, this of course would not happen on the model but it's too hard to model roads on an incline.
Not really sure what happened with the contour in the 3D picture. I think i forgot to start with setting a flat green layer at ground level so SCARM tries to estimate the contours with what I have drawn. 

I welcome feedback on my design and I leave these pictures here if anyone wishes to copy them for their own small N scale layout. 

Track plan:








3D Image:


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I like it. my design incorporates a spur up a hill to a coal mine with a tunnel underneath. I think double loops are cool. would be a nice little layout


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks good, I imagine the depth on the bi-level will be fun to watch. I'd been thinking of doing something in a coffee table in N or Z scale, but am yet to find a suitable table most of the ones I like on youtube are custom made and my carpentry just isn't at that level.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DCHO said:


> Looks good, I imagine the depth on the bi-level will be fun to watch. I'd been thinking of doing something in a coffee table in N or Z scale, but am yet to find a suitable table most of the ones I like on youtube are custom made and my carpentry just isn't at that level.


Tale a look a lot of work, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15467&highlight=coffee+table

Spoil have you seen this one?

Some of us are still waiting to see how this one came out.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ive read all the posts about coffee table layouts in these forums and from google and youtube. I know its going to be a lot of work but between the two of us I think we can do it. Plus i find carpentry to be almost as relaxing as model rail roading. We'll see if he goes for the plan or if he changes his mind again. Besides, im laid up in bed for a while so i couldnt do any construction any time soon.


----------

